# wispy, mucusy poop with my molly



## osromatra (Jan 9, 2013)

no pic yet, but it is long, wispy, kind of like slime. she has been pooping normally until this morning. she is very gravid, her birthing tube is starting to protrude. is it possibly related to that? she is acting normally, but she is always a tad skiddish. a fee days ago, I did notice her have a fit of sorts, were she dashed herself on some larger rocks a few times, then she went back to normal.

I had a platy female die unexpectedly 2 days ago also, but I believe it was ph issues with our water. ph is currently 7.0, tank is cycled, ammo/nitrite at 0, nitrates are 5 and holding steady there. tank mates are 1 male betta, 1 other female Molly, 2 kuhli loaches, and as of last night, a new molly male and female pair. she had her last batch of fry January 1. they get fed 1 pinch of aqueon tropical flakes 3x a day. they have been eating the fry, but not for the past week, and there is a fungus under the driftwood they have picked clean but it grew back and appears black or gray.

the betta doesn't bother her, actually sometimes defends her from the silver Molly female who does sometimes boss her around and tends to hoard food from her, but she does eat plenty. I got the 2 New mollies to displace the silver's aggression hopefully and as of this.morning, it does appear to have helped.


----------



## osromatra (Jan 9, 2013)

Ugh- one word- Nematodes! Bleh...


----------

